# I am looking for a rhinestone software that allows me to use different size stones in my design



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I use Roland R-wear (out grown it now, very basic), but need a rhinestone software that will allow me to use varied stones in my designs (ss6, ss10, ss16, etc) to produce a rhinestone Transfer.

I am always told about the other Rhinestone software, but most of them cannot do varied stones, never mind offer vinyl cutting in the same design.

Is there anybody who uses or knows of a rhinestone software, that will allow me to produce variable size stones Transfers?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am not sure, I would imagine you would need to set each stone size individually if I am understanding you correctly. Here is a list of all the systems and software, maybe one of them has this option. Each link on that thread leads to relevant links on this site with user information, so it might be helpful, I hope so haha.  http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You can do different size stones in a design with Rwear. You just have to select different parts of the design and set those with the different sizes. You can't do it in one step like you can with the one size and one color but you can do it by just selecting the part of the design you want in say red 16SS. Then select the part of the design you want in crystal 10SS. It takes a little longer to do, but it can be done with most of the software out there. I have the Rwear, ACS, Corel, and Funtime and you can do it that way with any of these software. There may be an easier way to do it with some or all of these software, but it can be done that way with any of these.


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Marilyn,

Can you show me an example of a design you have done in R-wear, with different size stones. 

The company that sold me R-Wear, only ever uses one size of stones, in there sample designs. 

I would like to see your example, as the software I am thinking of buying, allows me to choose the stones I want, then lays the stones, in the best way automatically and then separates them in colour layers for the transfer.

Thanks.


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

I use rhinestone worx with MMM and I can make many different sizes and colors


----------



## Cre8tivi tee (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Bobbielee,

Thanks for the info, I will go through it, to see what I can find useful.

Regards


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sorry I haven't seen your post until this morning and I am at my other job right now, but I will try to post a picture for you later this afternoon. Basically the way you do it is just select a single line or several lines (a section of the design that you want to be a certain size), then select the size and color stone you want in that section and have it apply it. As you usually would you may need to move or delete a few stones. Then select another line or several lines, then select the next color and size stone and have it apply that one, and so on. It does take more time and work to do it that way, but it does work.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Everyone here is pretty much on point. I have DAS and FunTime, and they allow you to set different size stones, as I've read all of the others do too. The method by which you get there in each software may be different, but it should be available. I would suggest that you might want to try first breaking your artwork apart (break group is usually the tool), and then you can select individual pieces of your design and place different size stones on the part you want, instead of placing once size stone on the whole design and then trying to resize individual or groups of stones. That's going to take a lot more manual adjusting.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

allhamps said:


> I would suggest that you might want to try first breaking your artwork apart (break group is usually the tool), and then you can select individual pieces of your design and place different size stones on the part you want, instead of placing once size stone on the whole design and then trying to resize individual or groups of stones. That's going to take a lot more manual adjusting.


Yes, Slick, this is exactly what I was trying to say in my previous post. Thank you for explaining it in better detail for me!!


----------



## Countryangel6177 (Apr 14, 2011)

I use Idesigner pro and it allows me to select different sizes as well!! I have been using it since April and I like it alot! Once you learn it the possibilities are endless! It's expensive but allows you to do so much!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Everyone here is pretty much on point. I have DAS and FunTime, and they allow you to set different size stones, as I've read all of the others do too. The method by which you get there in each software may be different, but it should be available. I would suggest that you might want to try first breaking your artwork apart (break group is usually the tool), and then you can select individual pieces of your design and place different size stones on the part you want, instead of placing once size stone on the whole design and then trying to resize individual or groups of stones. That's going to take a lot more manual adjusting.


Yep , in most of the programs, you can do this, Carol is totally right here.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Another option out there is the rstones macro if you have Corel. It only costs about $50 and lets you use several different size stones.


----------



## Claudio (Jan 24, 2011)

The software Hot Fix Era (www.d-era.com) includes a huge library (thousands) of components (rhinestone, rhinestuds, nailheads, sequin). Many sizes and colors. It includes quality simulation to produce design samples. Hot Fix Era is not cheap as that is an application designed for hot fix and other garment decoration specialties.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

i use winpc 2012 it does an amazing job with rhinestones you can specify multiple stones and apply at once , change colors and sizes . and it is a sign making software but the rhinestone part is awsome to use


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

From what I gather her...the person posting wants to fill an area with different size stones automatically...not necessarily one area with all 10ss, and one area with all 16 ss...which should be able to be done in any software.

Or maybe I am just not reading the question correctly.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

idelements said:


> From what I gather her...the person posting wants to fill an area with different size stones automatically...not necessarily one area with all 10ss, and one area with all 16 ss...which should be able to be done in any software.
> 
> Or maybe I am just not reading the question correctly.


 if that is the case then winpc 2012 is what she want it does exactly that ..... you choose what stones you want and select apply .......... thats it.


----------



## ctacheermom (May 15, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea what software could help me acheive this or similar desgin??


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

rhinestone worx is a great program


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Any rhinestone software can get the job done, you just have to have a little experience using it. What software are you using now, or are you researching to buy? I used Stone Cut Pro by DAS for this shoe.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Corel Draw and rStones or WinPCSign 2012 could do this as well. IMHO, it would be much easier with Corel Draw and any of the rhinestone plug-ins that are available for it, than it would be in WinPCSign.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

ctacheermom said:


> Does anyone have any idea what software could help me acheive this or similar desgin??


Don't quote me here... The design is kind of tiny... But it appears this design has more than one size stone in the fills?...

I don't know of any software that allows you to fill an area with more than one sized stone?... 

Like if I did a grid fill or an island fill and select more than one sized stone to create the fill.. Usually these types of designs are done with one sized stone and the hand manipulated with smaller stones here and there...

Here are two examples done in CorelDRAW... Basic fill was done with a Macro and then modified a bit afterward with a few smaller stones to get a better looking fill....

Kevin


----------



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

Kevin;

I'm shopping for software to work in Corel. Does the software you have come with those nice little glints of for showing sparkle? And there haven't been issues with cutting stones so close together? I've heard cutter based have issues with it because sometimes the connectors between holes tear. Any issues with that? 

Beautiful designs by the way....

Carrie


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

texemb said:


> Kevin;
> 
> I'm shopping for software to work in Corel. Does the software you have come with those nice little glints of for showing sparkle? And there haven't been issues with cutting stones so close together? I've heard cutter based have issues with it because sometimes the connectors between holes tear. Any issues with that?
> 
> ...


Hello Carrie,

Yes it does have the glints you mention... You can also create your own custom glints and use that as well if you're real picky..... LOL

The software does have a check spacing feature so you can check the spacing between each stone in the design and it will flag any stones that may be too close together... The amount of that spacing check you would set... I generally have it check for anything closer than .3mm... 

Honestly with the flock material I've really haven't had any significant issues with a template tearing... You may get a tear here and there but not to the point where the template is not usable.... Generally the tearing issue is more how carefully you weed the design...

When I cut my template I do it a little different than most perhaps.... I stick my flock material to a cut sheet and then cut... I don't cut the flock material on the carrier sheet it comes with...

Then I carefully peel from my cut sheet and all the little dots stay put... I then scrape all the dots off and go again...

Kevin


----------



## ctacheermom (May 15, 2012)

Slick, 
Im about 98% ready to purchase a CAM and just wanted to ensure that i will have the most impressive and profitable software to do the types of projects im interested in. thanks for the imput


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

ctacheermom said:


> Slick,
> Im about 98% ready to purchase a CAM and just wanted to ensure that i will have the most impressive and profitable software to do the types of projects im interested in. thanks for the imput


Hot Fix Era runs a Cams... You can get a demo too!... You might check that out as an option as well...

Kevin


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

You can pick whatever software you like. Check out the demos and see what you like. 

You can export out in some format from all the software to be opened and manipulated in Gem master for the cams. 

I find GM either too simplistic it won't do what I want or just annoying. I really only use it to run the cams.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree with Shaggy. I have tried making some designs with GemMaster, but I tend to use Corel with macros more often than anything. But all of my rhinestone software will export as AI file and can be opened in GemMaster to send to Cams.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

katruax said:


> Usually these types of designs are done with one sized stone and the hand manipulated with smaller stones here and there...
> 
> 
> Kevin


That's one way of doing it, but you don't have to use that process. For designs like this where certain portions of the outer areas are done in smaller stones, I would initially do an inline contour of the entire area and just place the smaller stones along the outer edge of that contour. Then you can select, or inline contour the remaining larger area and do a fill on that. This helps a little with a great deal of manual manipulation and gives a wonderful multi-stone effect to the design.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

ctacheermom said:


> Slick,
> Im about 98% ready to purchase a CAM and just wanted to ensure that i will have the most impressive and profitable software to do the types of projects im interested in. thanks for the imput


Good luck with your purchase and try to take an advantage of some of the demos. I personally think the software/design of the transfer is 90% of what makes an exceptional transfer. If you're not happy with your software/design process, you won't be happy with the results


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Slick I agree.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

allhamps said:


> Good luck with your purchase and try to take an advantage of some of the demos. I personally think the software/design of the transfer is 90% of what makes an exceptional transfer. If you're not happy with your software/design process, you won't be happy with the results


I totally have to agree. The design software is the most important part of making transfers. If you can find something you really like then you will be happy with your designs.


----------



## dancebling (Jul 14, 2009)

ctacheermom said:


> Does anyone have any idea what software could help me acheive this or similar desgin??


ctacheermom - just as an fyi- I had this design transfer made by a supplier and then I made it. The suppllier used various stones for fill throughout their design and I used one size stone for the shoe body and a smaller size for the heel. My customers nor I liked the transfer with the various stone sizes.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

dancebling said:


> ctacheermom - just as an fyi- I had this design transfer made by a supplier and then I made it. The suppllier used various stones for fill throughout their design.


Right that was the point I was making in my prior post... You had a whole mix of stones in the design.. A dot here a dot there...



dancebling said:


> My customers nor I liked the transfer with the various stone sizes.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... It's a little funny... I actually prefer the look of mixed stones for fills but what a PIA!!!

Kevin


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

The rstones macro does have an option to use two size stone. It is the second fill option. You can either use two size stones or two colors of stones.


----------



## PeterSign (Apr 25, 2012)

I use winpcsign pro 2012 and it allows me to select different sizes as well!!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

PeterSign said:


> I use winpcsign pro 2012 and it allows me to select different sizes as well!!


Can you tell me the steps you do in Winpcsign 2012. Every time I try to do a fill by selecting two different stone sizes I get an error and the program shuts down. I was trying to fill a single object that I imported as an eps file.

Does anyone know if this can be done with the ACS or Oobling programs?


----------

